# Grado Headphones in Toronto



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

hello theanticrust,

Have you also considered beyerdynamic ? They've been around almost as long as Grado...i think some of their consumer products are within the same price range as the SR60....

If so, you may want to contact Steve at HiFiFoFum (great audio store in TO). (416) 421-7552 or [email protected] he might be able to help you out.

You should be able to find the Grado models your looking for at Take Five Audio located near Windsor...they offer on line shopping!

cheers
ants


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I have had a pair of Grado SR225 headphones that I bought from Bay Bloor for about four years, now. They sound GREAT, with what I believe to be a truer, unexaggerated bass response typical of closed-ear headphones and they also have nice clear top-end. They're pretty "flat" as far as headphones go.

Having said that, they are very delicate and have not at all stood up to the prolonged usage I have put them under. Now, I use them A LOT, but always in a single space (they don't go out there in the world and stay in my studio), and the the part where the connector breaks out into the "Y" has a short on one side, and one of the connectors to a headphone eventually loosened ad I had to crack open and re-solder then thing (not BREAK, but they were glued and it took me a while to find on the web how to open them, safely). The foam caps now fall off, easily.

The headphone wire on my model is very stiff. I wonder if this is a good thing or not?

Anyway, they sound great but, given their price, they should be built a little more solidly.


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey, I just talked to my co-worker that got them and he has the same ones. He got the SR225 for the price of the SR80, it took a week but it came. So if you are not in a rush...

Jorge


----------



## theanticrust (Jan 24, 2004)

Well I got my iPod but now I want to ditch the stock buds with a nice pair of headphones. The ones that I'm looking at are Grado's SR80s or SR60s but I have no clue where I can find them. Does anyone know where I can find them? Preferably brick & mortar stores, but suggestions to online Canadian stores are welcome.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

I know Bay Bloor Radio carries them, but they'll probably be the highest price there. I am sure other high(er) end stereo shops would as well.


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

A co-worker has told me that they sell Grado at Bay Bloor Radio, and the website says so as well. He recently got a pair for home and he loves them.
He apparently priced it at bay bloor and then got them at a shop on queen west. Its called National Sound (615 Queen Street W) 416-703-1939, call them and ask if they carry them. I think he had to order them and took a little bit. Call and get the details. National Sound apparently was a fantastic deal. This store usually deals with used hi end stereo equipment and they always have great stuff there. Ohh the store is at Queen and Bathurst (beside Suspect Video across the street from Amato).

Good luck.

Jorge


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Where and how much, Boomcha?


----------



## theanticrust (Jan 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the info guys.. I'm looking to spend no more than $150 and all I have been hearing is good praise for Grado. Although the only complaint has been mixed reviews on the comfort.

Macaholic, when you say delicate I'm guessing it won't be smart to travel with them? Cause my main use will be bringing them back and forth from school to use in the computer labs. Can anyone else give me a idea of how durable Grados are?

[ August 12, 2004, 03:44 PM: Message edited by: theanticrust ]


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Yes, I'd appreciate additional feedback about Grado's durability.

One thing that is a pain in the neck with Grado headphones is that the earcups (the speakers) have a wee hole where they are "speared" by a chrome rod that attaches to the headphone band that goes around your head. The top of the rod has a small plastic "nipple" that acts as a flimsy stopper, in case the cup rides up too high on the rods and falls off. Well, those nipples are secured simply by a small amount of resistance, as the nipples are sized to fit snug around the rod (why am I getting aroused as I type this??







) If the headphone cable gets snagged somehow when you're moving around, the earcups pop off the rods and the nipples go FLYING SOMEWHERE. You gotta bend down and start groping around the floor for the little black things, then reassemble your headphones.

ARG!  

Having said that, the Grados sound fantastic!

Now, it's probably a good thing that this happens, so that the wire soldering does not bear the stress of the cord getting yank, but just so you don't think I am being unreasonably picky about this, I came across a mod for Grado headphones that addresses this issue by adding mini stereo plugs and jacks to Grado headphones:

http://www.headwize.com/projects/showproj.php?file=grado_add_prj.htm


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Jeez, check out the rest of the mods for Grado phones!

http://www.headwize.com/projects/showproj.php?file=grado_prj.htm

This suggests to me that they are great sounding headphones; just ridiculously constructed ones.

One other nice point about the Grados: I find that the earcups are not fatiguing like other "full cup" headphones that can double as a vice around your head. I wear them FOR HOURS and they're usually quite comfy.


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

These were at National Sound on Queen West. (See my first message in this thread) And I believe they were around $140 or something. I walked by today and saw that they had SR60's in the windown for $115. Hope it helps..

Jorge


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> (See my first message in this thread


Whoops! My apologies. I usually zip down the bottom of the thread as it gets on and read that, like two days ago or something


----------

